# Columbia, SC - Female, Very SAD!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Type: Dog Sex: Female
Breed: German shepherd Licensed: No
Size: Large Date Picked Up: 11/9/2009
Color: Brown/Black
Pick Up Location: oakcrest 

Richland County Animal Care and Control
400 Powell Road
Columbia, South Carolina 29203 or (803) 576-2461
[email protected] or [email protected]
http://animalcare.richlandonline.com/animalviewer/View.aspx


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

God she looks dejected. Help and Big bump!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is heartbreaking!







The poor girl. I hope she can get out of there!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Barely enough room to lie down, and a horrid looking shelter if this is the norm for these poor guys.

HELP! for this poor girl....

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I will see if I can get anyone on the phone about her tomorrow. Will keep you posted.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

please do....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Lisa!

____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Lisa said this girl is not at the shelter anymore - only explanation from the shelter was that maybe family picked up. Doesn't sound like this is a good shelter to deal with and it certainly looks horrible for the dogs as well. So sad...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

5 total in this shelter


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I have called about this girl but she could not be found in their system. I am to call back in a few minutes on her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

her picture is still up on their site. 

Thank you Lisa for all the updates!


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

She is technically a Richland County dog but all Richland County dogs are held in the Columbia Animal Control facility. You have to deal with the Columbia AC for information on Richland dogs. They have no record of her ever being brought to them, yet clearly Richland had her. I hope to gain more information on her tomorrow.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)




----------

